# What's on your Bucketlist?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Are there things that you'd like to do before you die?


things that were on my list that I've done already:
took a ride in a hot air balloon 
swam with the sharks in the Caribbean
Parasailing


things I still would like to:
Swim with dolphins
Zip Line through the jungle
Go on a photo safare


I'm sure I have more....just can't think of them at the moment....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am content with my life right now like it is. There is really nothing I would like to do. But I loved the movie "The Bucket List".


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I never heard of the movie. 

For my 30th birthday, I saw Mikhail Baryshnikov dance.
For my 40th birthday, I went hang gliding
For my 50th birthday, I got Nikki (2 years late)

I have a short list:

For my 60th birthday, I would like to have published a book. Or maybe two.

If that happened, I would like to sell enough books so that hubby could retire.

I'd like to travel the entire world and its backroads. Then eventually live in an RV and be a vagabond in the USA and write more books.

I'd like to volunteer for a relief agency or nonprofit or missions overseas for a year or so. 

I'm sure I have more ideas somewhere in my head, but...can't remember right now!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

finish a painting, or many paintings
swim with dophins (me too)
learn to swim 
have a beach house/cabin
see the northern lights
do some more kayaking
and maybe share this with someone I meet along the way

..the RVing reminded me.....drive across Canada


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ooooh fun! I used to have an actual list written out on paper, but I don't know what happened to it. 

Some that I can think of (most involve travel) :

See the Pyramids in Egypt
Scuba dive (bonus: at the Great Barrier Reef)
Fly first class 
Help with this volunteer project in Costa Rica to save the sea turtles
Go to AMA Specialty at least once!! :wub:
Visit all 7 continents
See Niagara Falls
Volunteer/stay at a wildlife reserve in Africa
Visit India (and the Taj Mahal) 
See the Amazon Rainforest
Learn to knit
See the Grand Canyon
Finish my masters (and maybe PhD)
Find someone willing to be my partner in crime along the way and eventually have a family  

Some things I have done that used to be on my list: 
Swim with dolphins
Hold/play with a monkey
Fly in a helicopter
Travel through Europe
Study abroad


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I want is to retire w/ Al to Florida,near the beach. If I can't do anything else but that,it would be enough,just to see Al's face full of contentment... 
I've seen the Egypt to see the pyramids and the temple at Luxor,been to Israel,been to Japan and climbed Mt Fuji,seen Niagra Falls twice.
In Greece,visited family,saw the Acropolis. 

I would like to see the Taj Mahal though,but I'll never get Al overseas so no fun seeing it w/o him.

Swam w/ dolphins..I'll pass on the shark swim... piloted lots of different airplanes,I'll pass on jumping out of them... took a balloon ride.

Someday I'd like to see a whale up close. I flew over them in Boston, I've landed a plane on a few islands,maybe someday I'll get my sea plane rating and land on water... 

Now it's Al's turn.He said all he wanted to do was dip his toes in the Gulf Of Mexico,which he did in Naples. Now he wants to retire there. I hope we can.

Like I told Al last week,we were driving home with the dogs,all on my lap and I told him,if I died right now,I would die content,I had him beside me and covered in fluffs.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

This IS a fun thread! Thanks for starting it, Pat.  I, too, would love to do many of the things you ladies have mentioned. 

My BUCKET LIST:

--Swim with dolphins
--Parasailing
--Zip-lining
--Visit Paris (and the Eiffel Tower)
--Visit Hawaii
--Visit South Korea
--Visit Thailand
--Visit China (and the Great Wall)
--Visit Alaska
--Go bungee jumping
--Go skydiving
--Go on a transatlantic cruise
--Build my own home someday
--Own a Maltese (or be owned by a Maltese) :cloud9:

I have many more but I won't bore you with them. Plus, I can't really remember them all right now (it's past midnight here). LOL.

Things that were on my list that I've already done:

--Visit Niagara Falls
--Visit the CN Tower
--Visit the Golden Gate Bridge
--Visit Yosemite National Park
--Visit Mall of America


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Great thread and I am very boring LOL.

Hubby and I did got to Maui for our Honeymoon, very pretty, very nice and very far from home  (I got a little homesick)

I always said I wanted to go to Cape May before I pushed daises up, and I did that, Yeh  Very pretty there, only about 2 hrs from me, but it was a treat.

I want my husband and I to *RETIRE, *and do something with animals and the elderly.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

fun thread  

I also have many things I would like to do in my life:

- Compete in the International horse jumping show in France. I gotta get 1st in the club where I compete here before they send me there. 

- sky diving - I tried to do it a couple of times before but each time I arranged and planned, somthing happened!!! Last time I tried, they called me while I was in my way to them, telling me that their was a problem with thei plane 0.o Now I plan to do it somewhere else other than that place.

- building a school in Kenya with a team of other volunteers- I am in a process of getting enrolled into these kind of activities where you get to visit rural places and *physically* help out - my process to get enrolled took a pause for few months now. Waiting for a little more until I become physically capable in doing such a thing; then get involved and according to how things go, find the perfect time period to go - it could be near, it could be far. Who knows!

my list is VERY LONG, but the above are few of them that i thought of sharing  

hugs
Kat


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, I don't have a bucket list. Guess I should get me one now that I'll be fifty-something next month. Yeesh!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Lindy said:


> Wow, I don't have a bucket list. Guess I should get me one now that I'll be fifty-something next month. Yeesh!


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LOL..
Thats ok, I am going to be 40 and I still don't have one


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

*Great post, Pat!*

Things on my list to do (no particular order):

- Put a wet studio in the remaining portion of our unfinished basement so I can dye fabric and yarn anytime I want.
- Learn how to cook. I can kind of do it, but I burn EVERYTHING! :angry:
- Show Bogie someday in obedience or agility.
- Have a quilt accepted into the International Quilt Festival.
- Lose weight!
- Be invited to Australia to teach a quilting class
- Sew a wardrobe for myself (I'm going to quit waiting to get to that "perfect" size...)
- Start a sewing school to teach kids and adults to sew.
- Visit New Zealand
- Visit Ireland
- Visit Scotland
- Take a cruise to Alaska (and get a really good view of the Northern Lights)
- Learn to weave baskets
- Learn how to use a knitting machine (I can knit by hand but I have no patience) :innocent: 
- Live forever so I can do all these things! :HistericalSmiley:

Things I have already done:

- Been to Germany, France, Austria, Australia, Spain, Hawaii, St. Martin, and Korea. (wow... lucky me!)
- Did the 2001 Jimmy Carter Habitat for Humanity Work Project in Paju City in South Korea.
- Have a good marriage to a man who is worthy of my respect.
- Learned how to quilt.
- Learned how to knit.
- Learned how to decorate cakes.
- Graduated from college with a Bachelors Degree (I was a HS dropout, so this was a big one for me!)
- Learned how to make stained glass windows.
- Found a furry friend who loves me to pieces. :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, lose weight. That's perpetually on my list, lol.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Its so cool to see all of your lists! I am only 31 so (God willing) I have awhile to complete my list! 

~Go to Alaska (no cruise though I get sea sick lol)
~sky dive with my hubby
~own a horse 
~go to college and eventually get a degree in something (lol I don't know what I want to be when I grow up!) 
~go to Australia
~raise my kids to be Godly women and man.
~Finish my 2 show malts

I have already:
~Been to Europe twice (thanks to being married to an Army man) Germany, The Netherlands, Poland, The Czech Republic, France, Austria, and Denmark.
~Married the best man on EARTH, my soul mate
~learned to sew, knit, crochet, bake, cook, garden.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love this thread.. 

some things on my to do list :
skydive ( hopefully this summer)
write a poetry book or a novel 
go back to school and get my bachelors
scuba dive
swim with the dolphins
go to hawaii, jamaica,aruba 
learn how to braid hair
own my dream house ( so i can have a nice yard and get more fluffs)
this is a must as i am 35 - GET MY DRIVERS LICENSE
would love to go to greece
get married:blush: hopefully my and my bf of three yrs can overcome many things n finally tie the knot ( ive hesitated) 
would love to be able to go to the moon if it was open to the public ( that was my moms dream) 
and last but not least i want to continue to raise my kids and see them be accomplished and happy adults.

these are the ones i have on the top of my head , loved this thread


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

To Do List:
Own a year round beachfront, lakefront or riverfront get away home with enough land that I feel alone, but close enough to civilization that I can find a good grocery store, a quilt shop, a yarn shop, a book store and a nice local cafe/coffee shop.

Already Done List:
All the traveling I've ever wanted to do ... Europe, Africa, American West
Skiing all my favorite places in Europe and North America
Hiking, back country camping (on foot and on horseback), whitewater rafting, parasailing, rockclimbing


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Already did the skydiving (one of my favorite things to do) and last summer swam with dolphins...so for everyone who wants to do it, I highly recommend both LOL
Another one you animal lovers might like is holding and feeding a baby tiger! That was pretty amazing.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

LOLOL

Me

go to Finland and see the Northern Lights there (Maglily.....I know how alluring they are and they have been on my list for years)
go to Nashville Tennessee and see the sights
learn HTML (LOL)
sing for money (I sing for free now)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

jmm said:


> Already did the skydiving (one of my favorite things to do) and last summer swam with dolphins...so for everyone who wants to do it, I highly recommend both LOL
> Another one you animal lovers might like is holding and feeding a baby tiger! That was pretty amazing.


omg u did that ? i would love to , i think from the felines n they r all beautiful tigers are just amazing .. where did u do that at ? do u have pics to share ?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

jmm said:


> *Already did the skydiving* (one of my favorite things to do) and last summer swam with dolphins...so for everyone who wants to do it, I highly recommend both LOL
> Another one you animal lovers might like is holding and feeding a baby tiger! That was pretty amazing.


AWESOME!!!!! I didn't set and arrange anything soon for sky-dive yet since I haven't started my search for a place to do it. The one who I contacted; I sure wont bother contacting again - tried a couple of times and it didn't work! but the once i find another place, i will do it 

I swam with the Dolphins too:wub: awwh love these cheerful faced, CUTE sound making, and loving creatures! I also highly recommend everyone who wanna do that to have it in their top list of things to do.

awwwh but I haven't fed a baby tiger. That sounds adorable :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Things I would love to do
I wish I could find my adopted daughter's mother in Guatemala and send my daughter there to met her
I would love to go back to Guatemala and see my foster kids I sent back in 1986 and there families
I would love to see Israel and Rome
One day to meet my granddaughter I have never met
seeing my kids and grandkids grown and living Godly lives
Full time RVing traveling the country (I really enjoyed the 10 years we did, I miss it)
meeting some of my special sm members one day
lose weight
helping hurting people find hope for their lives

Things I have done
fostered kids with medical problems from 3rd world countries
Lived 10 1/2 years in a RV traveling the country meeting the most interesting people
traveled to Alaska and 38 states in the USA
loved spending time in Shipswana Indiana (1 month) around the Amish, loved every moment
I have been to Guatemala, Mexico city

so many more things I would love to do and see


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Things I would love to do
> I wish I could find my adopted daughter's mother in Guatemala and send my daughter there to met her
> I would love to go back to Guatemala and see my foster kids I sent back in 1986 and there families
> I would love to see Israel and Rome
> ...


paula those r awesome !


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Alaska is a must-see, imo. Beautiful place.

Sky diving I'm not too sure about, but Hang Gliding was great!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have quite a few:
-stay happily married
-publish the book I'm working on
-sell my art somehow.. maybe a craft show etc...
-travel to Europe and meet my husband's family
-get my PhD
-learn to scuba dive

Things that were on and that I have done:
-swim with turtles in Hawaii
-own a Maltese 
-get my master's degree and work in trauma


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> meeting some of my special sm members one day


oh that SURE is on my list as well ... 

what I want to also do when meeting my dear SM members is, film the malts and their mommies - me (and wish S&C also) included with them (videos/clips and not pictures), then create *one* movie after putting everything together. Movie gets shared among the participants only  

I have the idea, the song, the whole image of how i wish for the result to come out like, the message that I want for the viewer to get from only watching the little video - all in my mind! Sooo wish that I can start with this fun project sooner rather than later. 

aaah!!! so little time, so much to do!

hugs
Kat

ps. Paula, I LOVE what you did for the innocent children :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I would love to learn to play the drums.
I want to visit all 7 continents (just need Antarctica and South America).
Go to Alaska so I can say I have been to all 50 states.
Try to make some kind of pottery on a pottery wheel.
Go to Vegas with hubby (I've been--he hasn't)
Go to Niagara Falls with hubby (I've been--he hasn't)
Own another Malt
Teach/do agility with Malt
Understand hair coloring better



Things I have done...
Been to Egypt, China, Australia, Russia, the Scandanivian countries, Europe, Mexico etc.
Learned to crochet (not well, but I can do somethings)
Learned to make jewelry (I have gotten so much better over the past few months too!)
Swan with the dolphins
Graduated college with a 3.94 GPA


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I used to want to run a marathon by age 40, but that didn't happen, lol.

At this stage of life I can't do ANYTHING that takes me very far or costs any money, lol. 

So I have small goals--to run a 5K in the near future. Just took running back up after a year+ break.

Get the kids out of the house?? lol.

I've always wanted to learn to play an instrument....


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> oh that SURE is on my list as well ...
> 
> what I want to also do when meeting my dear SM members is, film the malts and their mommies - me (and wish S&C also) included with them (videos/clips and not pictures), then create *one* movie after putting everything together. Movie gets shared among the participants only
> 
> ...


Well... if you are ever in IOWA, come see us! A couple up the street are from Dubai, even!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

To go to all the great Opera Houses around the world...


----------

